# LED lights falling out



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I recently fitted LED lights to my Autosleeper Palermo, replacing the original halogen lamps. They are bright and economical to use, once you have paid the high price for them. Mine have two pins in the back centre and can be very difficult to fit. The situation deteriorated when two of them kept falling out when driving. I gather that the springs that clamp the pins in are designed for slightly fatter pins. When I asked my supplier for a solution; he suggested Blue Tack. He may have a point as the LED lights run cold. Fortunately I left the glass from the halogen days in place or I could have spent some time looking for the little chaps.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/idea.gif


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Haven't had a problem with mine but might be worth trying to bend the prongs/pins slightly so they are a tighter fit?

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi PeeJay

Ooooh! In order to fit these pesky little discs, I hold a tiny pen torch at just the right angle, which is never right, then it is essential to drop the light at least three or four times before, purely by chance, I manage to get the two weeny prongs into the almost invisible holes and succeed in fitting the lamp, albeit temporarily. I have attempted bending the pins which logic tells me should work but end up straightening them when success seems to escape every attempt. Perhaps the pin clamps are newer on your lamps as mine have witnessed eight summers already.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Usually, these fittings come with a couple of short wires going to a round block which you push the bulb pins into.
They are usually cr*p quality.
If you go to a decent wholesale electrical suppliers, they will sell you a bunch of good quality replacements. Don't cost a lot - like 40p each but they may insist on selling you a bundle of 10 or so...
Patrick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you Patrick, I assume that you mean two short extension wires from the lamps to the sockets. Brilliant! I will make a search of local suppliers and the internet. This sounds better than Blue Tack.


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

Another option if you can solder or know someone who does is to "tin" the pins of the bulb with some solder. This will fatten the pins up and hopefully improve the interference fit.

I refitted all the bulbs in my motorhome, buying quite a variety from eBay. Some came with very skinny pins, some significantly fatter, so the other option is to buy a couple from a different supplier. If you study the photos on eBay, you can often work out the pin thickness.

Cheers

David


----------

